# new fbt tank



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

i have started it :2thumb:


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

um....pics? :whistling2:


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

pics wen finished :lol2:

dont want to give any thing away:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

a bit more done 

looking very nice u no


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

stewie m said:


> a bit more done
> 
> looking very nice u no


No. We don't know. PICS!!!!!!:lol2:


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

ok heres a pic





































:Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na: :lol2:


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

ordering some plants and stuff tomorrow 

this waterfull idea is looking good


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

looking good so far so good


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

You should write a book, Stewie.


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

what kinda of book i couldnt write a book to save my life


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Not sure what kind of book, but you're so good at keeping us in suspense, I think your book would be a best seller! How old are you? Maybe you could write a book on your life so far with your froggies!


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

im 25 i couldnt do a book on my life it would only be half a page my lifes been so lame boring and not very excitting at all 

plants and other stuff orderd today :2thumb:

sould be finished end of next week


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

stewie m said:


> im 25 i couldnt do a book on my life it would only be half a page my lifes been so lame boring and not very excitting at all
> 
> plants and other stuff orderd today :2thumb:
> 
> sould be finished end of next week


I'm sure that's not true! Looking forward to seeing the end result of your tank : victory:


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

so am i :2thumb:


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

YAY stuff has started turning up :2thumb:


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

a preview maybe?


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

yeah corse 


:Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

few more days waiting for my mesh to turn up


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

progress pics maybe?


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

ok tomorrow might even be finshed minus the mesh and lid done


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

knew i'd break ya:whip:


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

:censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor:

i have a leakage


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm beginning not to believe this tank exists...:whistling2:




:lol2:


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

patience


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

stewie m said:


> patience


:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

turns out there was now leak i splashed:blush::blush:


happy now dont worry thats my torch


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

planting tomorrow 

just waiting on my roll of mesh to come


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

Looks good so far...what kind of plants have you ordered? 

What is the black stuff in the pond area you have siliconed to the glass?
:2thumb:


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

its roofing slate that what the water full is made of all so cant really see as i have no light in there atm 

as for plants all i orded was a creeping fig mum said i can have some of her spider plant cuttings


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

Are you going to add any wood or features in the land area? Also...have you thought about how to cover the soil a little to slow the toads down...I mean, the really do drag the soil in the water. I have had to change mine four or five times already...I am going to try grass...when I can be bothered to go out and cut some turf/


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

If you did write a book, Stewie, I would buy it.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

ilovetoads2 said:


> Are you going to add any wood or features in the land area? Also...have you thought about how to cover the soil a little to slow the toads down..*.I mean, the really do drag the soil in the water. I have had to change mine four or five times already...I am going to try grass...when I can be bothered to go out and cut some turf/*


True, true, *too* true!:bash: I swear they do it on purpose!


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

thanx flanny 

i got loads of leave litter dose this work 

yes i am going to add wood and stuff and stuff


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

LOL we are all just excited to see it finished now! 

Leaf litter helps a little bit...but then they have managed to drag the leaves in too! :devil:

May be that I did not use enough though, if you had them deeper nearer the pool area that might help. 

Keep us posted! :2thumb:


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

i got over a bag full left from wen i got some from dart frog only used half a bag for my whites i brought 2 bags

hope fully tomorrow douno bout the mesh tho depends wen it comes 

reson i put slate along the front was so it hides the frame work up for the waterfull


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

all planted and finished 

mesh came today so just got that to do and sort the lid 

:censor::censor::censor: i absulutly hate it it looks crapy crap


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

ah I am sure it doesnt! 

You should let us be the judge, and dont forget, with a viv that size you have to wait for the plants to grow in...you wont get instant impact like you would with a small tank...Dont forget to take a pic from the top! :no1:


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

Oh yes it dose


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Post some pics man!


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

ok i will but theres no light at the mo so might be dark in theregive me a few min


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

told its crap


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

It's not. 


Get some climbers up the walls and your land area will look sweet.

Why can't you see into the water area from the front?


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

I agree with Morgan - its not crap at all mate. Maybe get some carpet moss down - should stop the filthy beggars fouling your water. Another good one is mind your own business for ground cover.


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

the pics are crap 

cuz i put roofing slate there to hide the frame work up for the water full and i thought look qiut good 

there a creeping fig in there need somthing for the back above the water end back looks a bit bare there atm


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

i do mind my own business :lol2:
there aloud of oak leave litter atm see how that gose

there is a snake skin plant but dont show up in pics i will get better one wen the lights in


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

i have got some carpet moss but find it gose brown and horribly to easy well it did in my fbt tank the stuff in whites tank looks good and green tho


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

how can i make the background this end look more atatctive i have now soil so cant really plant plants


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

If you get some ficus pumila growing from the side where there is soil it should get covered. Otherthing you could do is pin some devils ivy on to it.
The carpet moss will need good lighting - you got a lighting unit to go over the top?


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

yeah need to sort the lid better tho 

i have a creeping fig ficus pumila in there


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

There are several aquatic plants that will grow out of the water...but a few problems with them is the toads may wreck them. Devils ivy is a good idea, you can take cuttings and just pop the end in the water, pinning the stem to the background. Normal ivy is also an idea, but...you may have better success adding some fake background cover. When fake plants are mixed with live ones it is hard to tell the difference. Why not get some fake ivy and pin this to the background? 

One other 'change' I would make is adding some more hides. Your cork bark looks great...and I love your water feature. 

Leaf litter also looks fab and I hope this helps with the soil.

All in all, it is great. As said, it just needs to grow in...and that will happen with time.

Great job!


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

theres qiut a lot of hidind space under that bit of wood

will Devils ivy grow with roots in water all time 

wen i serch for it it comes up pothos 

what about this ivy have some growing up the fence

http://pamelavillars.files.wordpress.com/2009/11/ivy.jpg


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

That's English Ivy and it will kill your frogs.

Pothos is devils ivy, I've seen it grown in water before. It's pretty much the toughest plant ever.


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

didnt now u could grow pothos in water is it easy to do i got one ine my white viv but its in soil 

what about lucky bamboo can that be kept short i now that grows in water


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

yes it will grow in water. Another plant is goosefoot, this grows quite big, but it will also root anywhere. Matter of fact...I took a small cutting of some for the baby gecko tank, and it has rooted into the paper towel at the bottom! Both of these plants will provide more cover, both are climbers. 

I honestly think though, that once your ficus takes root and goes you will wonder what you were worrying about...this time next year you will have a little jungle on your hands. Your toads will love it!


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

i no ficus can spread well 

just looking for thoughts and ideas for covering the water end background as it looks to bare atm


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

finished


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

the toads seem to like it


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

stewie m said:


> the toads seem to like it


Which is the important bit!:no1:

ILT has made a good point- if the ficus takes off, it will spread everywhere:2thumb: - you could always use fake ivy etc on the bare parts until it spreads.


----------



## pacman frogz (Jun 30, 2009)

nice tank :2thumb:


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

thanx 

dont really want fake plants in there might just let it grow 

one of them is shedding


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

thay must be happy ones calling


----------



## ephiedoodle (Oct 22, 2008)

well now lookie here,great job indeed.:2thumb:


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

looks good dont it im proud of it


----------

